# 0-0-60



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

NCSTATE recommends using either 0-0-60 or 0-0-50 to increase Potassium for Southern lawns. I've read a lot that 0-0-60 should be avoided due to the high salt content. Not sure why they would recommend the 0-0-60 for lawn use if the salt contents could cause harm?

0-0-50 so far has been hard to find in my area, but not 0-0-60. Will using the 0-0-60 on my Zoysia and centipede lawns this fall cause more harm than good?

I have sandy soil near the coast if that factors into it.


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

There's not that much difference between 50 and 60. Follow the label directions on amounts and watering-in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you can't find SOP, use MOP.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

It's just that one is slightly better than the other. There is no rule against using MOP (0-0-60). SOP (0-0-50) is just better though more expensive.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

I applied 0-0-60 recently. My spreader calibration was slightly off applying more than I intended. The grass did fine. The only spot I had was where I spilled a little and didn't spread it out well.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-0-0-48-sop


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The price of a locally source 50lb bag of sop is not more than $40.

$60 for a 24lb bag is high. I would use MOP instead.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I hit it with some Simple Lawn Solutions liquid 3-18-18 yesterday to try and help with the low P and low K issues I have going in.

In a couple of weeks I'll throw down some 0-0-7 preemergent at 4lbs per 1000 should be cool enough by then.

After hitting with both of these maybe I will not need the 0-0-60 or throw it down maybe mid October?


----------

